# What a cracking year



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Shona and were just chatting and saying it seemed quite odd to be at home at the weekend so we set about working out how many MHF rallies and meets we have attended this year. From the start of march we make it a 19 with two more to come - Canterbury and the new year at Lincolnshire.

The tally is :-

Rutland x2
Top End farm get together
Peterborough Show
Newbury Show
Brandon Bank Holiday
Snelly's birthday at Bainland
Riverdale
Huntingon
Fulltimers at Top End farm
Kands Birthday
Tollerton
First Aid Meet
Bring and Buy Mansfield
Lincon Mid summer music
France
Photo meet Top End Farm
Binton
Zaskers Birthday for Ffiona Congleton

Travelling to the Rallies and Meets has taken us over some beautiful parts of the UK and we have got to know some superb people. Can't wait for next years events.

We wondered what were the highlights for others who have attended MHF rallies and meets. Its hard for us to pick because we have had so many but I think France and Zaspers do are probably just in a slight lead.


stew


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

*2006*

Hi Stew, Looks like you have had fantastic year took some doing to have all of those breaks. As you know we are new to Motorhoming ans are very much looking forward to joining you and the others very soon 
Jeff and Marg.........


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

excellent montage image there Stew, really sums it up


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Hey Stew you have had a busy year, how do you find time to do all this?

We too have had a wonderful year especially as we were new to motorhoming and did not know what to expect.

We have been to Copt Oak, Lincoln, Driffield, and Binton, have met some great people and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. We have one more to come at the New Year meet at Brandy Wharf.

Next year we should have a fresh start with the new motorhome and hopefully no more health problems for Chris or I, we would like to attend as many events as possible (funding permitting of course) and also get out and about and do our own thing as well to learn the ropes.

In total we have had 7 trips away this year and still got a fiver left!  that should do for Brandy Wharf!!

We still have a lot to learn and I hope the members will help us along the way and we are looking forward to meeting you all again, and more at the forthcoming events.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*meets*

Hi

Only four meets for us...

Rapide561


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

It is quite an impressive list isn't it? :lol: :lol: 
But when you add into the list all the other rallies and meets:
The New Year 06 Rally
Peterborough Ferry Meadows Site in January
Smeatons Lakes (Re Bubble Car)
Another Top End In June (There were a couple of other private meets also)
Lake District Meet (LaneriderUK)
Carrog (vicdicdoc)
Balloon Fiesta (DAB)
Copt Oak (Hymmi)
Wyton Lakes in August
Rutland again in September
Lincoln Farm, Witney in September
Bubble car meet in October
Return meet at Lincoln Farm Witney in November
Not forgetting the Rallies at: 
Shepton Mallet in January
York
Brean Sands
Shepton Mallet 
Malvern 
and Stratford
I think that you will all see the really fantastic year that MHF has had and a real improvement for everyone to have an opportunity to get out and about :lol: :lol: :lol: Roughly 37 rallies and meets this calendar year... 
I hope that we can beat this achievement in 2007 and get even more weekends away, this is after all what motorhoming is all about eh??
I would just point out that the Tollerton Meet was not really an official meet as such, it was an invitation only weekend to celebrate Mandy&Daves wedding anniversary. So although it was a fabulous and enjoyable weekend it was really a private party. (There were other get togethers that were organised at Top End Farm, Rutland and Stratford Race Course by other people as well but are not included in the list).
I would like to offer our thanks, as MHF Meets Co-ordinators, to everyone concerned with the organisation of the meets and rallies that have happened this year, and also give our thanks to all of you that made this such a success by actually turning up :lol: :lol: Without the support of you all this would not have been the successful year it has been and we look forward very much to repeating and improving on this achievement.

Thanks for the support and please carry it on into the future :lol: 

Keith & Sharon

Ps Really great pictures there Stewart, thanks...


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Me and Sal can't beleive what we used to do before MHF. Let me put you in the picture... Before MHF we had a caravan and we used to think we loved going away in it. We would drive no more than 80 miles, pitch up and sit looking at eachother for the weekend.

Now, post mh and MHF subs purchase, we have driven all over the place to meet up with fellow MHF'ers, including France (for which I had to get a passport as i'd never been abroad!), meeting many friends along the way. You could go as far as saying MHF changed our lives. I like it so much, I asked to be staff so I could help others enjoy it too! Since then, not only have I attended many rallies and meets, i've also organised a few!

It has been a fantastic year for MHF rallies and meets, glasses raised for another one in 2007!


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Like Shane and Sal and Keith and Sharon, Chris and I have thoroughly enjoyed our few months of motorhoming with the group, it is our first year and did not know what to expect, but people in the group have been so friendly and have helped us out with learning about the ins and outs of motohoming.

We are now loking forward to the New Year meet then next years events, especially the trip to France.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Its addictive, we totted up and realised that we have had 15 trips so far this year - with another one or two to come before Xmas . . . luv it


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> Its addictive, we totted up and realised that we have had 15 trips so far this year - with another one or two to come before Xmas . . . luv it


Hi Vic
I haven't seen any mention of these "other two trips" mate..... Not fancy holding another meet then??? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*What a year*

Hi all,

The caravan usually came out of storage in March (earliest) and went back in on November (latest).

In comparison, the MH is used all year round, and has seen more usage in eighteen months of ownership, than the caravan saw in three years.

We have to say that if it was not for the partaking in MHF associated rallies/meets, then this would not have been the case. (The MH only returns to the storage site, if we are more than a fortnight between trips out in it.)

It was great to find others from all over the UK, with a common interest, wanting to get together occasionally, thereby creating a social atmosphere which leads to the making of new friends and aqaintences.

For us personally, it is great to communicate with others through the forum, and then be able to put a face to the name, at a rally or meet.

For example, "Ah, so you are "soandso". Thanks for that info you gave us a few weeks ago. We acted upon your advice and it paid off big time". 

We are looking forward to the New Year meet at "Randy Dwharf" :wink:

J & R


----------

